
IBM Model M Keyboard - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard
======
akfaew
I have a model from 1989, I still use it every day.

~~~
pm321
1984's Apple IIce full sized arrow keys arranged all on one line are the bee's
knees.

